# Knee Arthrotomy question



## BFAITHFUL (May 18, 2017)

I was wondering if I can get your opinion on an op report for an arthrotomy with synovectomy procedure.  see op note below.  I'm not sure whether to use CPT 29875, or 27334, or the unlisted code 27599 because of the TENEX part?  The PRP I know is inclusive.



Attention was directed to the right knee where a medial portal was marked on the skin.  Using the Mi-Eye arthroscope with entry thru the medial knee compartment, an exploratory arthrotomy and diagnostic arthroscopy was performed.  There were no overt loose bodies visualized within the joint.  Mild synovitis was present.  No significant chondromalacia was noted.  The joint capsule appeared intact without any frank tear or rupture.  A #11 blade was used to incise the skin and, after blunt dissection to the joint capsule, a TENEX ultrasonic cutting blade was inserted into the right knee joint.  With visualization via the Mi-Eye arthroscope, the TENEX hand piece was used to perform a synovectomy of the hypertrophc knee joint synovitis.  The joint was thoroughly lavaged with sterile irrigant and all instruments were removed.  PRP tissue was then injected into the right knee synovectomy site under ultrasound guidance.  Steri strips were placed over all entry sites.  Adaptic was applied, followed by a dry sterile dressing and an ACE wrap.  There were no complications during the procedure


----------



## AlanPechacek (May 19, 2017)

Basically he did an Arthroscopic examination of the joint and Limited Synovectomy.  Other than a Stab Wound for the introduction of the Arthroscope, which is not the same as an Arthrotomy in the usual/traditional sense, he did not do an "Arthrotomy."  The correct code would be 29875.

Hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## BFAITHFUL (May 19, 2017)

Yes this definitely helped and make a lot of sense!!!



AlanPechacek said:


> Basically he did an Arthroscopic examination of the joint and Limited Synovectomy.  Other than a Stab Wound for the introduction of the Arthroscope, which is not the same as an Arthrotomy in the usual/traditional sense, he did not do an "Arthrotomy."  The correct code would be 29875.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


----------

